# Making Christmas Crafts for Extra $?



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Anyone else making Christmas crafts for extra money from home? Please post what you're making too! 

I'm giving it a try this year, so here goes:

Beautiful handmade old fashioned angel ornaments, molded from all natural beeswax. They are strung on hemp cord so they can be hung on a Christmas tree, etc. They measure approximately 3" tall, and vary from 1-3" wide. 

Each set comes with 6 different angels, $20 per set + shipping.
I can ship a set anywhere in the US for only $3.00. If you are interested in more than one set, just let me know for a shipping price and I'll ship them together. All sets will be carefully wrapped in bubble envelopes.

*Please post here how many you are interested in and send me a PM with your requested order & PayPal email address so I can send you a PayPal invoice.









*Honey colored, I have many, MANY sets available.*









*Amber colored, only have 6 sets.*

Thanks for looking!


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I know nothing about things made of beeswax, but do you have trouble with them melting or getting soft from the household heat? What about storage in an attic or similar? 

I think they are lovely and a good bargain.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

sidepasser said:


> I know nothing about things made of beeswax, but do you have trouble with them melting or getting soft from the household heat? What about storage in an attic or similar?
> 
> I think they are lovely and a good bargain.


Storing them in your attic would not be a good idea because of the build up of intense heat in the summer time. But household temperatures do not affect them at all. I store mine in my basement with all my other Christmas decorations. They are quite hard, do not indent when touched, but they will crack if you drop them as they are beeswax.

There is a lot of time involved in making them, but they make lovely unique gifts!


----------



## allisonhome (Dec 1, 2011)

The thing that I do every christmas to earn is "Gift wrapping". LOL. But I do earn a lot, most of my customers are my neighbors and some from my mom and dad's work.


----------

